# Electronic Arts: Xbox One wird die PS4 bald eingeholt haben



## MichaelBonke (19. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: Xbox One wird die PS4 bald eingeholt haben * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: Xbox One wird die PS4 bald eingeholt haben


----------



## Ashesfall (19. November 2014)

wow also entweder ist diese news mal sowas von irreführend und schlecht oder meine quellen sind falsch.
aber es steht 13.1(ps4) mio zu 6,7mio(one) VERKAUFTEN Konsolen
was juckt denn bitte die Zahl der ausgelieferten Konsolen?

ja das Herbstlineup mit sunset und forza horizan 2 geht ganz klar an die one aber ob das alleine reicht?


----------



## MichaelBonke (19. November 2014)

Du meinst sicher die Zahlen von VGChartz?
Ja, da besteht in der Tat eine gewaltige Diskrepanz. 
Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob deren Zahlen so stimmen.
Insbesondere bei der Xbox One sind da durchaus Zweifel angebracht.


----------



## Kerusame (19. November 2014)

als ob es wirklich wen juckt außer vl die beiden konzerne. wobei selbst denen relativ egal sein wird wer die "krone der konsolen" inne hat, solang beide gut laufen.
aber was ashesfall sagt hat auf jeden fall viel wahres.
verkaufte konsolen =/= an den handel gelieferte konsolen.
man kann natürlich auch darüber munkeln ob EA sich zwecks EA-Access eher auf seite von MS schlägt was die berichterstattung anbelangt, aber das ist schon wieder spekulativ.


----------



## bettenlager (19. November 2014)

Im GTA 5 Vergleichsvideo der GS zeigt sich das X1 Spieler offenbar komplett ohne Wolken spielen müssen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das mit solchen Features die PS4 eingeholt werden kann. Und das betrifft ja nicht nur dieses Spiel. Bei jedem X1 Spiel muss man zur PS4 Abstriche machen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. November 2014)

Einholen wird die XB1 die PS4 nicht mehr, dafür hat sie den Start zu sehr verschlafen.Die PS4 profitiert nun von den Nachkäufern, die sich nach den Freunden richten und kann sich dabei sogar ein Gurkenspiel nach dem anderen leisten. 

Die Unterschiede finde ich mittlerweile absolut gering, bei GTA, Dragon Age und Co. muss man sie mit der Lupe suchen, bei manchen Spiele wie COD oder Evil Within leidet die PS4 Version gar mehr stärkeren Framedrops als die One. Angebliche 40% Mehrleistung sehe ich nirgends. Wenn ich mir das Video hier ansehe, frage ich mich, wo man die Unterschiede von 900p zu hochskalierten 1080p sehen soll und noch wichtiger: Was kümmert einen das ohne direkten Vergleich zu Hause? Die Kommentare sprechen Bände.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftsvO-AaOf0

Die One ist auf einem guten Weg, gerade was die Spiele angeht, aber das Rennen macht diesmal die PS4, wenn sie denn mal langsam mit guten Spielen wie Bloodbourne loslegt.


----------



## Odin333 (19. November 2014)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher die Zahlen von VGChartz?
> Ja, da besteht in der Tat eine gewaltige Diskrepanz.
> Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob deren Zahlen so stimmen.



VGChartz hat die letzten zehn Jahre durchweg verlässliche Zahlen geliefert, warum sollte das bei der Xbone anders sein?

Auch wenn man sich die Zahlen von z.B. Ubisoft ansieht scheint VGChartz nicht daneben zu liegen. Von den letzen Ubisoft-Spielen wurden doppelt so viele PS4-Versionen verkauft wie Versionen für die Xbone.


----------



## Ashesfall (19. November 2014)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede finde ich mittlerweile absolut gering, bei GTA, Dragon Age und Co. muss man sie mit der Lupe suchen, [...]



also wer hier ne Lupe braucht kann auch weiterhin auf der 360 bzw ps3 weiterspielen xD
GTA V Grafikunterschied - AreaGames.de

wer sich auskennt, weiß das in der geschichte der Konsolen im ersten(!) Jahr NIE die Leistung ausgereizt wurde!
ich persönlich denke, dass mit dem nächsten Uncharted der Unterschied zum ersten mal (selbst für Grafikleien) gut Sichtbar sein wird.
(keine Kompromisse und kein noName Studio)

@gutenmorgen1
das denke ich auch.
ich denke sogar wenn die argh falsch wären, würde MS da eingreifen, denn mit diesen Zahlen wird auf sehr vielen Seiten gearbeitet. Fürs Image sind diese Zahlen für MS alles andere als berauschend. wie MS aktuell kämpft kann man gut erkennen, wenn man das Thema verfolgt.

deswegen finde ich diese news hier auch echt schlecht 13.1 zu 10 klingt halt echt anders als 13.1 zu 6.7!


----------



## weltking (19. November 2014)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Einholen wird die XB1 die PS4 nicht mehr, dafür hat sie den Start zu sehr verschlafen.Die PS4 profitiert nun von den Nachkäufern, die sich nach den Freunden richten und kann sich dabei sogar ein Gurkenspiel nach dem anderen leisten.



Der Start ist nicht unbedingt das Ausschlaggebende. Die PS3 ist damals auch mehr als holprig gestartet und brauchte eine gewisse Zeit bis sie zur Xbox360 aufschließen konnte, die zwischenzeitlich nen Vorsprung von ca. 8 Mio verkauften Konsolen hatte. Sony  sollte sich von daher nicht in die Hängematte legen


----------



## MichaelBonke (19. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> deswegen finde ich diese news hier auch echt schlecht 13.1 zu 10 klingt halt echt anders als 13.1 zu 6.7!



13,5 und 10 Millionen sind nun einmal die letzten offiziellen Angaben von Microsoft und Sony.


----------



## Ashesfall (19. November 2014)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> 13,5 und 10 Millionen sind nun einmal die letzten offiziellen Angaben von Microsoft und Sony.



die letzte mir bekannte news vom 13.11
Microsoft verkündet: 10 Millionen Xbox Ones wurden ausgeliefert(!)
Xbox One 10 Millionen Marke - AreaGames.de
was wenn sony 100mio ausliefert und die in den läden stehen, heißt die news dann 100mio zu 10mio? ich denke nicht xD


----------



## MichaelBonke (19. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> die letzte mir bekannte news vom 13.11
> Microsoft verkündet: 10 Millionen Xbox Ones wurden ausgeliefert(!)
> Xbox One 10 Millionen Marke - AreaGames.de
> was wenn sony 100mio ausliefert und die in den läden stehen, heißt die news dann 100mio zu 10mio? ich denke nicht xD



Sony spricht ebenfalls von "shipped".


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> also wer hier ne Lupe braucht kann auch weiterhin auf der 360 bzw ps3 weiterspielen xD
> GTA V Grafikunterschied - AreaGames.de
> 
> wer sich auskennt, weiß das in der geschichte der Konsolen im ersten(!) Jahr NIE die Leistung ausgereizt wurde!
> ...



Irgendwo in der Pampa ein paar Grasbüschel mehr? Ich will mein Geld zurück! Die Leute in den Kommentaren sind ähnlich schockiert wie ich. 
Exklusivspiele eignen sich mangels Vergleich schlecht um Leistungsunterschiede aufzuzählen. Ryse war ja auch lange Zeit das hübscheste Spiel und das auf der 40% schwächeren Konsole und trotz 900p.


----------



## batesvsronin (20. November 2014)

die Xbox-One hat doch den Tomb-Raider-Exklusiv-Deal, damit holen die das sicher auf


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. November 2014)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Im GTA 5 Vergleichsvideo der GS zeigt sich das X1 Spieler offenbar komplett ohne Wolken spielen müssen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das mit solchen Features die PS4 eingeholt werden kann. Und das betrifft ja nicht nur dieses Spiel. Bei jedem X1 Spiel muss man zur PS4 Abstriche machen.



Es gibt in GTA V auch wolkenlosen Himmel, wie in der Realität auch. Die gleichen Wetterverhältnisse zwei Mal zu reproduzieren ist nicht möglich.


----------



## supergrobi1 (20. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> also wer hier ne Lupe braucht kann auch weiterhin auf der 360 bzw ps3 weiterspielen xD
> GTA V Grafikunterschied - AreaGames.de
> 
> wer sich auskennt, weiß das in der geschichte der Konsolen im ersten(!) Jahr NIE die Leistung ausgereizt wurde!
> ...



Sony PS4 hat die Katze doch schon aus dem Sack gelassen, sie hat keine neuartige Architektur, welche die Entwickler erst in den Griff bekommen müssen, sie zeigt bereits was ihre Hardware kann, es ist alles bekannt. Die Engines werden besser und die Grafik steigert sich, aber im gleichen Umfang findet das zugleich bei der Konkurrenz statt. Aber Hoffnungen auf einen Sprung braucht man sich keine zu machen.

Assassins Creed Unity läuft auf beiden Konsolen in 900p, exakt die selbe Grafik, nur auf der One im Schnitt mit 20% mehr Frames, das Spiel zwingt die CPU der PS4 in die Knie, bei GTA V kann die GPU wohl ein wenig mehr statisches Gras auf den Bildschirm zaubern, kommen aber viele NPC´s wie bei Assassins Creed Unity ins Spiel zeigen sich die Schwachstellen. Spiele wie Infamous sind nette Grafikdemos, aber die Welt ist relativ leer und leblos, zukünftige Spiele müssen da schon mehr zu bieten haben, die Spieler wollen lebendige Welten, und genau hier zieht die XBox One gleich auf, im Falle von Assassins Creed Unity sogar davon, ihre CPU hat einfach etwas mehr Takt und vor allem Speicherbandbreite, die XBox One ist wie MS von Anfang an betonte sehr ausgewogen und besitzt keinerlei Flaschenhälse. Wenn 2015 ein Sprung zu merken sein sollte, dann wird dieser bei der One mit DX12 stattfinden, welche der CPU der Xbox One nochmal einen Tick mehr Luft geben wird. Bislang sind kaum Unterschiede festzustellen, beiden Konsolen rangieren auf etwa dem selben Niveau, die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass man nie von einem schlechten Spiel auf der einen Konsole und einem guten auf der anderen Konsole reden kann, wenn ein Spiel schlecht sein sollte, dann auf beiden, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Odin333 (20. November 2014)

supergrobi1 schrieb:


> Sony PS4 hat die Katze doch schon aus dem Sack gelassen, sie hat keine neuartige Architektur, welche die Entwickler erst in den Griff bekommen müssen, sie zeigt bereits was ihre Hardware kann, es ist alles bekannt.


Aha, Blödsinn!



supergrobi1 schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Unity läuft auf beiden Konsolen in 900p, exakt die selbe Grafik, nur auf der One im Schnitt mit 20% mehr Frames, das Spiel zwingt die CPU der PS4 in die Knie, bei GTA V kann die GPU wohl ein wenig mehr statisches Gras auf den Bildschirm zaubern, kommen aber viele NPC´s wie bei Assassins Creed Unity ins Spiel zeigen sich die Schwachstellen.


OK, Ubisoft meinte zwar, dass die Framedrops nichts mit den NPCs zu tun haben, aber du wirst es schon wissen.




supergrobi1 schrieb:


> die XBox One ist wie MS von Anfang an betonte sehr ausgewogen und besitzt keinerlei Flaschenhälse.


Praktisch alle Experten, die sich mit der Hardware beschäftigt haben, sind da merkwürdiger Weise anderer Meinung. Dass MS esram verbaut hat, kurz vor Schluss nochmal die CPU übertaktet hat und dann nochmals Leistung von Kinect abgezogen hat, spricht irgendwie auch gegen deine Argumentation für die "von Anfang an sehr ausgewogen entwickelten Konsole"



supergrobi1 schrieb:


> Wenn 2015 ein Sprung zu merken sein sollte, dann wird dieser bei der One mit DX12 stattfinden, welche der CPU der Xbox One nochmal einen Tick mehr Luft geben wird.


Nur leider funktionieren Konsolen so nicht. Entwickler können hier anders als beim PC direkt die Hardware ansprechen und brauchen nicht noch einen Ressourcenfressenden Übersetzer wie DX12.



supergrobi1 schrieb:


> Bislang sind kaum Unterschiede festzustellen, beiden Konsolen rangieren auf etwa dem selben Niveau, die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass man nie von einem schlechten Spiel auf der einen Konsole und einem guten auf der anderen Konsole reden kann, wenn ein Spiel schlecht sein sollte, dann auf beiden, so einfach ist das.



Und wenn man bedenkt, dass die PS4 eine gut 50% schnellere GPU hat und dazu noch hUMA, verstehst du vielleicht, warum ich deinen ersten Satz als Blödsinn bezeichnet habe.


----------



## belakor602 (20. November 2014)

Ich finde es witzig wie ihr euch darüber streitet welche Konsole besser ist. Wo ist schon der Unterschied zwischen lahm und leicht weniger lahm?


----------



## Ashesfall (20. November 2014)

- was kann die konsole dafür wenn es schlecht programmiert wurde?!! (GERADE im fall von unity wo schon am vierten(!) Patch gearbeitet wird)
- infamous und ryse? infamous ist wenigstens openworld wenn ein spiel grafikdemo ist dann ryse! (ich habe ryse am pc durch und man ist das ein schlauchspiel/InteraktiverFilm!)
- tomb raider ist nur zeitexklisv
- dx12 wird man sehen aber viele quellen (Selbst von MS) sagen das es kein großer Unterschied sein wird.
- GERADE weil die Architektur gleich ist, wird man diesmal den Unterschied auch bald besser sehen. (Man kann ihn sogar schon im ersten Jahr gut sehen und das obwohl wir noch lange nicht am Limit sind)
- Etwas mehr Gras? ich sag ja bleib gleich bei der 360/ps3 Version sind ja NUR etwas mehr Details ...

ich werde mir eh beide Konsolen kaufen aber wer den Unterschied nicht sieht kann froh sein, ich sehe ihn.
Gerade als pc Spieler kann man noch viel besser abschätzen was allein die Auflösungsgeschichte an Performance ist

@MichaelBonke
das würde ja heißen, dass alle Konsolen ausverkauft sind? 13,7 verkauft und shipped?


----------



## MichaelBonke (20. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> @MichaelBonke
> das würde ja heißen, dass alle Konsolen ausverkauft sind? 13,7 verkauft und shipped?



Und genau das ist der Grund, weshalb die VGChartz-Zahlen vielleicht doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind. 
Denn von Lieferproblemen habe zumindest ich schon seit Längerem nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Ashesfall (20. November 2014)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Grund, weshalb die VGChartz-Zahlen vielleicht doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind.
> Denn von Lieferproblemen habe zumindest ich schon seit Längerem nichts mehr gehört.



ich sage mal was ich denke, kann damit natürlich falsch liegen.
mir ist keine news bekannt wo sony von shipped spricht. das ms eine news mit 10 ausgeliefert macht hat auch sinn, denn 10mio hört sich besser an als 6,7mio.
Deswegen finde ich die news hier auch schlecht, denn MS hat mit der gestreuten Meldung genau das erreicht was sie wollten. man spricht nicht mehr von 13,1 zu 6,7 sondern von 13,1 zu 10.
Für MS ist diese news also unheimlich Positiv.

das als Hintergrund warum ich denke das diese news irreführend/schlecht ist da nicht neutral
(hat ja nix mit dir persönlich zu tun Michael )

EDIT: ich will sicher nicht die ps4 verteidigen - DriveClub ist ein desaster (vor allem im vergleich zu FH2) - das Herbstlineup ist auch mies. bei Fakten versuche ich nur neutral zu bleiben


----------



## MichaelBonke (20. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> ich sage mal was ich denke, kann damit natürlich falsch liegen.
> mir ist keine news bekannt wo sony von shipped spricht.



Da liegst du in der Tat leider falsch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Deswegen finde ich die news hier auch schlecht, denn MS hat mit der gestreuten Meldung genau das erreicht was sie wollten. man spricht nicht mehr von 13,1 zu 6,7 sondern von 13,1 zu 10.
> Für MS ist diese news also unheimlich Positiv.



Es liegt mir fern irgendjemanden besser oder schlechter dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## Ashesfall (20. November 2014)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Da liegst du in der Tat leider falsch:



hmm danke dann verstehe ich den Sinn aber gerade nicht xD
naja was solls mein subjektives Verhältnis bleibt bei 2:1 ^^


----------



## MichaelBonke (20. November 2014)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> naja was solls mein subjektives Verhältnis bleibt bei 2:1 ^^



So viel zum Thema 'neutraler Umgang mit Fakten'.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

Microsoft macht aber dann extrem viel Verlust nur um die PS4 einzuholen 

Zum bsp mit den aktuellen Bundles wo Unity + GTA5 + Halo oder alternativ Blackflag oder alternativ rayman bei ist für 399 € da können die nur verlust machen


----------



## Ashesfall (20. November 2014)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema 'neutraler Umgang mit Fakten'.



nun muss ich ja nochmal antworten xD
und ja sie sind neutral da ich einfach mit dem vgzcharts arbeite
wie bereits gesagt, glaube ich nicht das MS das zulassen würden wenn diese Falsch wären
(auch in der aktuellen gamepro steht auf seite 24 Verkaufszahlen: 12,3ps4 und 6,1one)
also arbeite ich wie gesagt weiterhin neutral mit Fakten
(sind diese Falsch kann ich auch nix dafür)


----------



## AC3 (20. November 2014)

LOL aktuell schafft es die X1 noch nicht mal gegen die WiiU und EA labert von der PS4.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Microsoft macht aber dann extrem viel Verlust nur um die PS4 einzuholen
> 
> Zum bsp mit den aktuellen Bundles wo Unity + GTA5 + Halo oder alternativ Blackflag oder alternativ rayman bei ist für 399 € da können die nur verlust machen



Der Preis ist natürlich schon verführerisch, scheint ja mal echt eine Kampfansage an Sony zu sein. Wenn ich zu viel Geld hätte .... ich glaub rüste trotzdem lieber meinen Rechenknecht für das Doppelte auf.


----------



## AC3 (20. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Microsoft macht aber dann extrem viel Verlust nur um die PS4 einzuholen
> 
> Zum bsp mit den aktuellen Bundles wo Unity + GTA5 + Halo oder alternativ Blackflag oder alternativ rayman bei ist für 399 € da können die nur verlust machen



Microsoft macht mit der kompletten Entertainment Sparte (dazu zählt u.a. auch die XBOX) pro Jahr im Durchschnitt 2 Milliarden $ *Verlust*.
Intel und Nvidia haben bei der Hardware sofort verneint mit der Begründung das sich dieser Geschäftszweig nicht lohnt.
Auch IBM hat kein Interesse mehr daran Hardware für Konsolen zu liefern.
AMD (fast Pleite) muss natürlich jeden Auftrag annehmen - Gewinn macht AMD jedoch keinen, bestenfalls mehr Umsatz mit den Konsolen.

Das Problem ist ganz einfach.
Hardwarehersteller sind an Margen durch Hardwareverkäufe interessiert und nicht durch Software.
Bei Konsolen verdient man mit der Hardware so gut wie gar nichts (eher noch mit Peripherie) und deswegen hat Intel, Nvidia und IBM kein Interesse mehr daran.

AMDs technologischer Rückstand im CPU Segment beträgt übrigens mittlerweile schon knapp 5 Jahre.
Wenn von AMD im CPU Segment (betrifft auch deren APU Sparte) nichts brauchbares mehr kommt dann war es das und Intel hat ein absolutes Monopol.


----------



## Roterfred (20. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Microsoft macht mit der kompletten Entertainment Sparte (dazu zählt u.a. auch die XBOX) pro Jahr im Durchschnitt 2 Milliarden $ *Verlust*.
> Intel und Nvidia haben bei der Hardware sofort verneint mit der Begründung das sich dieser Geschäftszweig nicht lohnt.
> Auch IBM hat kein Interesse mehr daran Hardware für Konsolen zu liefern.
> AMD (fast Pleite) muss natürlich jeden Auftrag annehmen - Gewinn macht AMD jedoch keinen, bestenfalls mehr Umsatz mit den Konsolen.
> ...



lol wers glaubt. Keine Angst AMD liefert die Hardware sicher nicht umsonst an Microsoft.


----------



## battschack (20. November 2014)

So ist es glaubst du amd verschenkt die Teile?  XD

Microsoft macht vll kein Gewinn..  Aber amd sicherlich. Und bestimmt nicht wenig.


----------

